# sam - old friend



## marijun (Nov 24, 2003)

well, i knew this day was coming, but somehow i still didn't expect it.

i got an email from my grandma this morning stating she had to have her cat sam put down.

i spent a lot of time at my grandma's house growing up. some neighbors of hers went to jail for drug dealing, and we started noticing this big tabby cat with white paws coming around. i'd pet him and play with him a lot, he was really friendly. my grandma started letting him come in the house. of course, he started coming around much more often.  she asked some other neighbors if he belonged to anyone, and they said the people who had been arrested left him behind. so that was that, she now had a cat. he was avid about being outside so he was an indoor/outdoor cat. we don't know how old he was when she got him, but he looked to be about 3 or 4 years old to me. i was only about 10 at the time, so who knows? :wink: we named him sam because we weren't sure if it was a he or a she. turned out it was a neutered he. a wonderful, friendly, loud purring, lapcat he.

the past couple years he's obviously had arthritis. he limped quite a bit and slimmed down. he was always a beefy cat, very husky and strong. still friendly though, and still wanted in your lap! still wanted to beg for treats!

here's the email my grandma sent me this morning:

"Sammy is gone. I took him to the vet last Thursday, and they could do nothing else for him. He was so miserable, needed in and out so often and had accidents and couldn't keep himself clean like he always had, he just wanted to curl up in my lap, but couldn't get comfortable, and sometimes just sat on the stairs here in the house and meowed. I thought it kinder to have him put to sleep. It does seem strange not to have to get up and open the door, check to see if he has water. I do miss him."

i'll miss him much. grandma's house won't be the same without him.

farewell, sam.


----------



## Empath (Jan 23, 2004)

My thoughts are with you and your Grandma. I understand the heartbreak to see your cat when their age and afflictions reach a point that life is far too difficult, and the emptiness when they're no longer there.


----------



## Aonir (Aug 18, 2003)

Ah.. I remember when my grandmas dog was PTS.. Was a family dog, pretty much.. Her mothers actually.. It's really hard to lose a pet that you grow up with. You'll be in my thoughts

Have fun at the bridge, Sam! Maybe you can keep Clyde company..!


----------



## Lori (Jun 8, 2003)

Sam sounds like a great cat, what a wonderful story. My sympathies to you and your grandma.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

They are so much a part of our lives that, despite what we know, we more or less expect them to be with us always. I'm sure you're grateful for the joy Sam gave your grandmother and the joy she gave him. I'm so glad he had her to take care of him. I wish they could have stayed together, so that Grandma's house would always be complete, but I know your memories of Sam will always enrich both your lives. I wish you both peace of mind and blessings.


----------



## marijun (Nov 24, 2003)

thanks for the wishes everyone. i've been trying to scrounge up a photo of sam, but have been unsuccessful.


----------



## marijun (Nov 24, 2003)

i found a couple photos of the big guy. i still miss him


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

What a striking cat! You'll never forget him.


----------



## Mike (Jan 27, 2004)

Jeanie said:


> What a striking cat! You'll never forget him.


Therein lies the blessing - Sam lives on in memories and is never really gone.

Peace,
Mike


----------

